# Boston Acoustics Pro 6.53 (3 Way Component) Speakers - Original owner



## oldno7brand

Well preserved set of 6.53 - Boston Pro 3 Way's (Original Owner)
$300.00 or make an offer + $30 UPS Ground shipping in the US. 

Comes with (2 Midbasses, 2 Mids, 3 Tweeters, (2) Crossovers Grilles for Mid and Tweeters (Not midbasses), Wires and flush mounts for the tweeters (Coax mounts shown not included) Will also include a PDF copy of Manual with purchase.

Thanks


eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## Old Skewl

oldno7brand said:


> Well preserved set of 6.53 - Boston Pro 3 Way's (Original Owner)
> $300.00 or make an offer + $30 UPS Ground shipping in the US.
> 
> Comes with (2 Midbasses, 2 Mids, 3 Tweeters, (2) Crossovers Grilles for Mid and Tweeters (Not midbasses), Wires and flush mounts for the tweeters (Coax mounts shown not included) Will also include a PDF copy of Manual with purchase.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


Ugghhhhh! The temptation is back!! I thought you sold these last week on Ebay! Now they are back to tempt me! GLWS! I would love to snag these. Timing is bad as usual!


----------



## oldno7brand

The winning bidder never paid and does not respond to my emails and I cannot wait indefinitely. So back to tempt all my old school friends.

In a way it is better because now with them out of my truck I could take alot more pictures and really show how clean they are.

Also Old Skewl if you want them send me a PM... maybe we can work a deal ...... (Old Bostons you know you want them :laugh


----------



## EmptyKim

Great set! I have these in my car now and they are amazing! Free bump.


----------



## oldno7brand

SOLD!!!...

Thanks


----------



## Old Skewl

Thank God! I was going to start losing sleep over this! LOL! 

Someone got a good deal on these! Wish the timing would have been better. I would have been all over them!


----------



## Vital

What's the size of those midrange speakers? Comparing to 6.5''s they def look bigger then standard 3''.. And yes, i know they are sold lol, I'm just curious


----------



## EmptyKim

Vital said:


> What's the size of those midrange speakers? Comparing to 6.5''s they def look bigger then standard 3''.. And yes, i know they are sold lol, I'm just curious


Mids are 4" in this set.


----------



## nutxo

LOL. I have a set of these. No grilles or decent tweeter mounts though.


Im still trying to figure out how to get em in my car.


----------



## ebrahim

Where in FL?


----------



## JVD240

ebrahim said:


> Where in FL?


Thread's a year old, man.

The ebay postings on the main DIYMA page are always outdated. Not sure what's up with that.


----------

